# Aquafy MacOSX.com: The Poll



## xoot (Jul 14, 2002)

I think Admin would like to get a listing of all the people who would like a new theme. So, everyone who would, vote here.

Voters, try to refer more MacOSXers to this poll.

Thank you.


----------



## Alex (Jul 14, 2002)

Aqua & MacOSX.com = BAD NEWS.

(1) Not very new, its not thinking different,
(2) Confusing users, making them think this is part of Apple's website (which is aqua) would set MacOSX.com into HUGE legal issues. 

Apple Legal vs. MacOSX.com, who do you think would win?

Simply, making MacOSX.com Aqua is stupid, and if you think Apple would let us get away with it, you've lost your mind, and should be punched.

JK, but still.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 14, 2002)

White and blue, rather than various shades of blue and purple. and graphite smilies


----------



## ScottW (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *I think Admin would like to get a listing of all the people who would like a new theme.*



I do?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 14, 2002)

I think that xoot is trying to put thoughts into Admin's head 

btw, I think your avatar should be bigger, Admin, it looks kind of grainy. why don't you put the aquafied Finder Icon?


----------



## rinse (Jul 14, 2002)

i think a new look is needed.

(admin doesn't want an *aquafied*  avatar. ;-)


----------



## martinatkinson (Jul 15, 2002)

I too would not mind a new Aqua interface.  I don't want a copy of Apple, I think an aqua look with white and silver would look cool 

Nothing fancy though, we don't want to make the pages load slowly and the design clean.

I think I can see why Admin is not crazy about a new theme...it is a lot of work and people have become familiar with this design.  I remember when the site went though like three theme changes in a week.

However, I do think that a site should get a "fresh" look every once in a while, and people should be able to recognize that this is a Mac OS X forum, not UNIX or Windows.

Just my 2¢  

Albert


----------



## xoot (Jul 15, 2002)

Ok, some explanation.

Admin - yes you do. 

Everyone who voted no - The themes don't have to be Aqua themes! They can be non-aqua, just blue and white if you say so.


----------



## j79 (Jul 16, 2002)

As long as I can visit macosx.com, and read the post easily, any color/theme will be fine,, this theme is nice.

I've been to forums that use the brightest, ugliest colors..with text to match. You have to squint just to read... ughh =\


----------



## edX (Jul 16, 2002)

> I've been to forums that use the brightest, ugliest colors..with text to match. You have to squint just to read... ughh =\



good point - let's never go back to the orange theme!!


----------



## xoot (Jul 16, 2002)

Brown, you mean?



> Eat 42 carrots, then look into the toilet. That is the brown theme.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 23, 2002)

Orange theme = blecch
Aqua theme = Mmmm!

  On another note, I think Graphite would look nice.  The people who have copied Windows XP for their themes (Hint hint, Neowin) haven't gotten in any trouble...

Edit:  I wouldn't be opposed to helping out with the development of the theme either.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jul 25, 2002)

Anything but this... it's nothing different than the plain ol' vBulletin theme... and that doesn't show that we're different...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

this is kind of "generic". Why doesn't Admin want us to have new themes?


----------



## ksv (Aug 8, 2002)

Is this a joke?
Aqua?

 

Nah 


Blue?
Uhm... boring...

Orange and brown?
I liked it


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 17, 2002)

Although it is a greek website and 99% of the text you will not be able to read it JUST check it out because I think that it looks awesome and loads fast too!

So here it is:
www.helmug.gr

It is the Hellenic Mac User Group website... 'Nuff said!


----------



## toast (Aug 18, 2002)

I voted 'yes' because the plain vBulletin theme I know by heart:

www.scubaboard.com
www.macserialjunkie.com (until recently)
www.herzeleid.com

Arrrr...


----------

